# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Genta Ismajli

## dodoni

Genta e ka nxjerre albumin e dyte me titull MA E FORTA JAM. Nuk e di a eshte Ma e Forta, por e di qe eshte shume e forte. Shume album i bukur. 

Ketu mund ta degjoni,
http://muzika.dashuria.com/browse.ph...m_more&id=456#
e per ta blere, mund ta bleni kudo si ne internet ashtu edhe ne CD-Shops. 

Bravo Genta dhe te urojme shume suksese

Tu-tung

----------


## Davius

Album i mire, e pashe se kishte dale ne shitje keto dite dhe sa per kureshtje i mora ne USB disa kenge por shumica me ngjanin sikur te jene plagjiature por shohim me vone kur del nami se gjysma jane te vjedhura.

Me forte eshte por jo ne muzik ne dicka tjeter ndoshta...

----------


## dodoni

Davius, je bere tamam nje Prokuror Investigativ i Plagjiatures muzikore.   :pa dhembe:  

Neve fansave te muzikes se Gentes, na intereson vetem qe muzika te jete kualitet dhe te jete dicka e re per ne, pra te mos jete kenduar me pare nga kengetaret shqiptare. Nese eshte e vjedhur prej te huajve, pastaj eshte problem i te drejtes se autorit mes Gentes e autorit te kenges, pra nuk eshte problem i joni. Edhe pse jam i bindur qe nuk ka plagjiature sepse Genta ka disa kompozitore shume te mire qe kane bere shkolle muzike ne Amerike. Keshtu qe, nuk besoj se ka plagjiature. Edhe Genta, edhe pse eshte nga Gjilani, jeton ne Chicago. 

Pershendetje

Tu-tung

----------


## Davius

> Davius, je bere tamam nje Prokuror Investigativ i Plagjiatures muzikore.


Dodon jam bere ndoshta, sa per informacion qe 2 muaj kam filluar punen ne ministrine e kultures, seksioni piraterise, dhe e kam edhe obligim profesional te gjuaj ate qe eshte e huaj ne skenen tone sepse edhe per ate paguhem...por nejse ajo eshte dicka tjeter...

Ke shiquar albumin origjinal te Gentes dhe te shohesh se kush jane kompozitoret e saj, njeri me i madhi eshte Nexhat Mujovi - Wirusi, ai i cili beri krejt estraden tone "made in bulgaria" .... dodon mik i dashur edhe e pelqej Genten por dhe kur ndegjoj nje kenge ne gjuhen bullgare te saj me vie pak si vrazde dhe them pse?...

Por e leme me aq...

----------


## Ermelita

O Dodon vella , me peshtirose muziken dhe kengetaret origjinale , po je ne mend ti apo jo ? Me fal qe shprehem keshtu  por vertete kenget e vjedhura nuk duhet te lejohen as nga Genta as nga askush tjeter ,  ato jane nje plagjiature e ndyre qe cenojne vlerat tona te mirefillta  , ku do te na shpeje kjo hajni ? Askun pos ne rrenimin e plote te kultures sone . 
 Gentiana Ismajli qe e paraqet veten si gjilanase e qe ne fakt eshte provinciale e nje fshati te Dardanes - Ish Kamenices ,  mund te jete me e forta per vallezim oriental ose me mire ne grupin e vallezimit te nje qmendine sa sa per kengetare , nuk vlen dy pare !
 Shendet !

----------


## ruela

dua te kutpoj dicka duke patur mundesine per te bere muzike t emire dhe duke u mbeshtetur ne trasditen e muzikes shqiptare si eshte e mundur qe prodhojme kete muzike dhe si njerzitarrijne ta degjojne.Pavarsisht se ne kete kohe te gjithe ne kete kohe i bejne per komercializem duhet pare edhe ana profesionale dhe artistike qe neser mos t ena gjykojne...........breza qe do vijne
pershendetje
rudina

----------


## dodoni

Nje pjese e kengeve ne kete album jane te rrymes pop, kurse pjesa tjeter ka elemente te folkut shqiptar, e edhe muzike apo ritme ballkanike si turbofolk etj. 

Eshte fakt qe eshte me mire te kemi nje muzike te mirefillte kombetare, pra qe mbeshtetet teresisht ne tabanin kombetar, por ne duam edhe muzike keshtu boterore si pop etj. E poashtu edhe elementet e huaja ne disa kenge nuk eshte keq, kete gje jane duke e bere te gjithe, ja kemi psh. Stingun qe futi edhe elemente arabe ne kenget e tija, e kenget e tija u ben hite boterore. Pra, nuk ka gje te keqe ketu fare. 

Poashtu, gjithe ballkani merr nga njeri-tjetri nga pak ne muzike, art, e gjithcka. Kemi shume kenge qe jane perkthyer nga njeri-tjetri dhe jane bere hite ne gjithe Ballkanin. 

Suksesi i Gentes po shihet edhe ne shitjen e albumeve te saj, pra eshte nje nga kengetaret me te shitura shqiptare, ka ze te bukur, talent, kercen bukur, dhe eshte e bukur. E poashtu te gjithe e dijne edhe kontributin e suksesin e Wirusit, qe eshte nje nga kompozitoret me te mire shqiptar.

Ajo po kenaq popullin tone me shumice, me albumet shqiptare, videot, dhe koncertet e saja, si ne Kosove, Shqiperi, Maqedoni, gjithe Europen, Amerike, e kudo ku jetojne shqiptaret. 

Keshtu qe, i urojme shume suksese dhe Bravo Genta. 

Tu-tung

----------


## Davius

Dodon e mire eshte Genta bre, por tash duhet ta kritikojme pak qe te mos hapet shume dhe te kallet nga te gjitha anet, por duhet me kritikuar nje cike se kritika eshte qe neser te kemi nje muzike me te mire prej saj, sepse talentin dhe zerin e ka tash duhet vetem origjinaliteti...dhe te behet vertet boomb fare ne te gjitha anet...

Shnet Dodon vllau

----------


## Realisti

Nese Genta u deklarua se per kenget e vjedhura ne albumin e saj te pare ishin fajtore kompozitoret atehere pse ne albumin e dyte e vazhdoi bashkepunimin me po te njejtit kompozitore?
Atehere per hajnite e saj nuk paskan qene fajtore kompozitoret...

----------


## Davius

*Vetem per Dodonin....*

*Më E Fortë Jam Unë*

1. Unë Jam Fati Yt 
2. Për Ty Jam E Vdekur 
3. Zor Me Mu E Keq Pa Mu 
4. Pse Të Dua Ty 
5. M'pua, M'puq 
6. S'do Të Pres 
7. M'u Largo 
8. Gabova 
9. Luj Me Mua 

Keto jane kenget ne albumin e fundit te Gentes...

----------


## dodoni

Falemnderit Davius vllai

Genta, nje kenge e ka te perkthyer, kurse tjerat jo. Per shkak te kesaj kenge ne nuk mund tia hedhim poshte vlerat per kenget tjera. Poashtu, ke me qindra e mijera kenge te perkthyera ne greqisht nga turqishtja, ne serbisht nga arabishtja etj. etj. Pra, perkthime ka sa te duash ne te gjithe kombet e Gadishullit Ilirik. 

Pra, nuk eshte aq tragjike sa c'po e paraqesin disa ketu, edhe pse eshte fakt i gjalle qe eshte shume me mire qe kengetaret tane te jene origjinal dhe te mbeshteten sa me shume ne folklorin tone kombetar. 

Tu-tung

----------


## Gjallica

Sapo e degjova kshtu perciptash kete albumin e Gentes,dhe s'mu duk ndonje kushedi secfare...

----------


## Davius

> Sapo e degjova kshtu perciptash kete albumin e Gentes,dhe s'mu duk ndonje kushedi secfare...


Vertete s'te pelqeu a? Apo e ke me humor, trego se m'plase????

----------


## KumanoWar

kot jan kto bre amator te muzikes jane ka knu neper  kafe shqiptare ne ny tash u bo kangtare .kujton se  veshja i ban  albumin e mire ku ku zot ndimoj kto njerz,tung

----------


## Davius

> kot jan kto bre amator te muzikes jane ka knu neper  kafe shqiptare ne ny tash u bo kangtare .kujton se  veshja i ban  albumin e mire ku ku zot ndimoj kto njerz,tung


Me trego ne cilen kafe ka kenduar Genta, dua te dij sa per kureshjte edhe pse nuk jam ndonje fans i saj por nese dish me shume eshte mire. Do na tregosh se ku ka kenduar vendin?

Tung

----------


## Arb

Kesaj dreqes po i ka hije paraqitja ne skene, po vallezon bukur e po merr cdo dite e me shume zemrat e dashamireve te muzikes...

Per kete albumin, nuk e degjova krejtesisht, por duket se eshte me e permbajtur se sa ne albumin e saj.

----------


## Ermelita

Hahahha , c' me nxoret nje gaz ne kete vape te mundimshme ?! Une nuk e di as nuk me intereson te di se ku ka kenduar Gneta para se te dale ne tv e te na plase veshet neve por nje gje dua : qe te mos ia shoh surratin  ne skene si kengetare , le te behet qafredo , prezentuese , aktore vetem kengetare jo se na mori ne qafe brezat e rinje qe jane adhuruesit e saj me te shumte dhe qe e imitojne .

----------


## Realisti

Ermelita nuk po kundershtoj ato qe i ke thene por po me intereson te te pyes Pse po mendon keshtu?
Mua personalisht Genta me duket atraksion momental por nuk me pelqen qe kenget e para i ka pasur te vjedhura nga armiqte tane shkijet per ate edhe nuk e simpatizoj edhe aq.

----------


## Realisti

Na ishte dhe shkoi Genta.Jo,nuk mund ta kthej popullaritetin qe e pati ne fillim.Si nje bombe qe eksplodoi shpejt dhe e mori lumi.Cdo gje qe fillon shpejt,mbaron shpejt.Sad but true  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Ermelita

Realisti , te shkon shume emrim me karakterin tend , se paku me aq sa une arrita ta vleresoj... 
 Mnedoj keshtu per Genten ngase jam adhuruese e muzikes se mirefillte qe do te na dergonte drejt avansimit te kultures e jo humbjes dhe shkaterrimit te saj .

----------

